# Making chainspots



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

I started making chainspot to rotate my dogs from kennels (nightime) during daytime on the chain.

ive used 27 lbs cylinder heads from a container ship instead of a car axle.
Dog house i could have build better but for now it does his job .


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I love that you are putting time into making your dogs setups, it looks really nice!


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

thank you ,its all fun and i just have a handfull of dogs so it easy. just a kennel set up isnt working around here . jumping up and down the walls and they are pretty destructive im convinced this will help to give them some laid back time if they have it, i have it .


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I only have 3 dogs and I get to be home with them 24/7 so I don't have a need for outdoor kennels or chain set ups right now, but I really love your ideas. In a few years we are going to sell this house and buy one with a lot more property, then I will probably be asking you for ideas. I want to make a few good size kennels that are half indoor/ half outdoor, for when we have family over for holidays or a BBQ etc.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

PROPERLY done chainspots have so much unwarranted negativity from people who have no idea....I wish more people would see just how much preparation a legit chainspot involves.

That said, well done, Papi!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice job, as usual, Papi. Man, your property looks great. Nice job on the chain spot. That axle will out last us all, LOL. Thanks for taking the time to share with us.

Joe


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats allright feel free to ask ,i only have 5 dogs and my girl and i have our hands full on them . we are waiting for a fem to come in heat tho to get our first breeding done , we have a few good ones lol .i hope everything works out for you on selling the house and move to a bigger place. bbq and dogs sounds awesome.

Thanks will, they are . i notice the one on the spot is more laid back this way .if you have safe kennels with fight dividers,fight dividers are blocking the dogs vision 360 and jump up and down to have a peek of anything they hear or cant see.
the size of the chainspot is way more bigger then my kennels. some dogs even one of mine walks from left to right all day in his kennel like a lion or caged animals do in the zoo (kennel syndrome) so this tells you enough .

thanks joe as usual for the compliments.
the reason i choosed for this kinda axle is because we dont have alot of the usa cars with big axles around here ,they prob are but i had a hard time finding one . no prob i like to share if im proud of something and maybe it helps someone .

regards mike


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

Just remember, anything that can be screwed on WILL come unscrewed when you least expect it to,
I use similar swivels but solid and the either silicone caulk or the that glue that car mechanics use,
And lap links that can be screwed on, they say that the 'cold shut' ones are the best tho......
And everywhere there is a lap link, I use 2 lap links, from barrel to collar I have about a buck fifty in each one, that's times 14, not including a sixty lb concrete feed bowl that I make, and same style water bowl except it ways about a buck twenty.........
By the way if anyone ever says anything as far as room space,

I use nine foot chains, with hook ups and collar comes to a little over ten foot.....

Diameter squared x pi

Sample... 10 x 10 x 3.14 = 314 sq. Ft. Most dog kennels are only 10x10


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Good job, looks very robust and a fantastic place.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Just curious, does the concrete not get hot on his feet? Or does it stay shaded? Also have you noticed the concrete putting spots on their elbows? Just curious as that's always been a worry of mine..


----------



## GPK (Jul 18, 2015)

Anytime you use hardware with threads, use loctite 271 permanant thread locker.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

STiLL WILL said:


> PROPERLY done chainspots have so much unwarranted negativity from people who have no idea....I wish more people would see just how much preparation a legit chainspot involves.
> 
> That said, well done, Papi!


Well, IMHO the majority of the bad rad and "problem" with a chain spot ONLY EVER COMES FROM THE HUMAN..
If you leave your dog out there on the spot day and night with little to no interaction, that is where the problems start to arise..

Just because you choose to keep a dog on a proper chainspot, doesn't mean just go out and feed and water them.. There is a lot to be said about a dog that gets lots of exercise and stimulation..

Done the right way it is a much safer alternative, and lets not forget the sq ft the dog gets on a spot as opposed to a kennel, or worse, a crate all day..

Cheers


----------

